# الحركة الدئمة من المولد والمحرك (هل يمكن )



## المهندس اكس (8 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


هل يمكن انشاء الحركة الدائمة :81:


من محرك يعمل عن طريق بطاريه 
ثم يتم وضع مولد فى عمود الحركه للمحرك

ليغذى البطاريه مره اخرى


بطاريه ــــــــ>>> محرك ـــــــــ>>> مولد ــــــ>>> يغذى البطاريه ـــــــــ>>>
V ......................................................................................^.^.A 
V ......................................................................................^.^.a 
V ......................................................................................^.^.a 
A << ـــــــــــ<<<<ـــــــــــــــــــــ<<<<<ــــــــــــــــــــــــ<<<<<<ــــــــــــــ V

هل تم اكتشاف هذه الفكره من قبل :85:
اذا ما هى فكرة عملها:75:
اننى لا اجد اى بحث عن هذه الفكره:70:
هل احد منكم له التجربه من قبل فى هذا الموضوع:13:
ماذا حدث معه :60:

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:
شكرااا لهذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (8 أغسطس 2008)

فكره مهمه حياك الله ونرجوا المتابعه من قبل الاخوه المختصين


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (13 أغسطس 2008)

طب جرب انت وورينا اخوك ابو عبدالله


----------



## المنفهق (13 أغسطس 2008)

التجربة تعمل قليلا ثم توقف اذا لم يكن حمل على البطارية غير المحرك
لان خرج المحرك من قوة ميكانيكية يتحول بالمولد الى كهرباء وهناك بعض المفاقيد
اذا مع هذه المفاقيد سنخسر القدرة تدريجيا حتى تنتهي البطارية


----------



## المهندس اكس (14 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور للاخ المنفهق على الرد الجميل والى انا استفد منه ان التجربه هتشتغل
لكن شحن البطاريه هيقل تتدريجيا 
علشان المفاقيد حتى ينتهى الشحن فتقف الدائره بذلك

واسف للاخ ابو عبدالله المصرى انا حولت فعلا اعمل التجربه
لكن لقيت ثمن البطاريه والمولد والمحرك اكبر من فلوسى الى معايا 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (14 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يوفقك حاول تحوش وتتجدعن كدة مش وتتجوز لا وتنفذ الفكرة


----------



## bibirizzo (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته انا عضو جديد في هدا الموقع الدي و بصراحة اعجبي كثيرا بهدا النشاط الدائم و هدا طبعا بفضل الاعضاء و المشرفين النشيطين اما بعد قبل ان ابدء في المشاركة انا من الجزائر و ارجو منكم اعضاء المنتدى ان تقبلونا معكم لعلنا نفيد او نستفيد .اما فيما يخص سؤال الاخ هل بالامكان صنع محرك داتي الحركة اقول نعم بالامكان و هدا على حسب التصميم للمحرك لاكن اعدرني اخي فهده اول مشاركة لي و لا اعرف حتى كيفية رفع الصور و التصاميم كما اريد عبر هده النافدة التواصل مع الاخوة من فلسطين لعلي اريد امدادهم في بعض من ما افاضه علي الله من موهبة في تليين المعادن و صنع اي شيء فاءنا صانع معادن و حرفتي بفضل الله هي في صنع القوالب من التراب لصب المعادن فمثلا اريد صنع اي قطعة غيار او اي شيء مفقود فبالستطاعتي صنع القالب لاءي شي وصبه باءي معدن سواءا نحاسا او المنيوم او برونز او شىء تقبلو انضمامي اليكم و السلام


----------



## h-unit (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
يمكن وضع تعديل على الفكرة حيث نستغني عن البطارية 
أي أن البطارية ستشغل المحرك الذي سيحرك المولد الذي سيولد طاقة كهربائية 
هذه الطاقة نفسها سنمررها إلى المحرك وننزع البطارية عن المحرك وبالتالي تكون حركة دائمة دون فقدان الطاقة


----------



## رشيد الديزل (30 أبريل 2009)

اولاً اشكرك على الفكره توجد اختراعات كثيره في الطاقة الحره الفكره مقاربه الى فكرتك ولكن معكوسه اي انه يوجد محرك ديناميكي حر اي يولد حركه ويوصل بمولد كهربا ويوصل الي البطاريه لان البطاريه تقبل اي شحنه كهربائي ضعيفة التيار او تير متوسط وتشحن البطاريه ثم يستهلك من البطاريه وانا قد سبق لي وان نشرت مواضيع في الطاقه الحره


----------



## أحمد السماوي (30 أبريل 2009)

لا يمكن ذلك ...
اي عمليه تتضمن تدوير لنفس الطاقه الداخله للنظام لا يمكن الحصول منها على أي كسب في الطاقه ..هذا الموظوع تحكمه قوانين صارمه لامجال للأحتيال عليها ..
ولا تساوي ( بنس ) واحد يصرف عليها...​


----------



## السيدعبد (2 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا
الدينامو القديم كان خرجه حوالى 10 امبير وفى نفس الوقت يمكن ان يعمل كمحرك 12 فولت مستمر اما الينامو الالكترونى الحديث فخرجه يصل الى 100 امبير اى اضعاف خرج الدينامو القديم ولذلك اعتقد اننا لو جعلنا الدينامو القديم (محرك12 مستمر) يحرك الينامو الالكترونى لكانت النتيجه ايجابيه ارجوا الرد بالارقام والمعادلات لو امكن وشكرا


----------



## المنفهق (3 مايو 2009)

يا جماعة نحن اذا تكلمنا عن محرك ومولد نتكلم عن طاقة وليس تيار او جهد والطاقة تتناقص بسبب المفاقيد

اذا الفكرة لن تعمل بالشكل اللي ذكره صاحب الموضوع من واقع تجربة ومن واقع نظريا


----------



## bibirizzo (6 مايو 2009)

اخينا لمادا لا تفكر في صنع مراوح هوائية تقوم بتدوير المولد الحديث عن طريق الرياح ولازم تركب الزعنفة وبهدا تستطيع شحن البطارية والطريقة سهلة جدا صدقني


----------



## بلا رقيب (7 مايو 2009)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## خالد العبودي (30 مايو 2009)

*اسباب عدم استمرارية دوران المحرك والمولد المربوطان ببعضهما*

اخي العزيز :
لا يمكن لهذا التصميم ان يستمر بالعمل لعدة اسباب اهمها :
1- وجود احتكاك مكيانيكي بين محاور الدوران لكل من نواتي المولد والمحرك سيتسبب بالفقدان التدريجي للطاقة الحركية للمحرك والكهربائية للمولد وتحولهما الى طاقة كامنة وحرارية (احتكاك دوراني) .
2- وجود احتكاك بين فرشاة التوصيل لكل من المحرك والمولد مع النواتين السابق ذكرهما .
3- وجود فقدان كهربائي في ملفات المولد والمحرك واسلاك التوصيل سيؤودي الى فقدان الطاقة الكهربائية في كل دورة على شكل حرارة وبالتالي انخفاض القدرة وصولا الى مرحلة التلاشي .
4- تولد فيض مغناطيسي معاكس للفيض المغناطيسي لكل من المحرك والمولد في داخل الملفات لكل الاثنين (المحرك والمولد) وهي الظاهرة المسماة بالمحاثة المغناطيسية المعاكسة ستعمل هذه القوة كقوة كبح لحركة الدوران للنواتين وبالتالي الفقدان التدريجي للطاقة وصولا الى مرحلة التلاشي .


----------



## miltronique (31 مايو 2009)

هذه الفكرة جربتها منذ سنوات وبشتى الطرق لكنها لم تعمل.
مثلما قال الاخ سابقا مبدأ حفظ الطاقة قانون صارم جدا


----------



## bibirizzo (14 أغسطس 2009)

*محرك داتي الحركة*

الى الاخ الدي ينفي فكرة المحرك داتي الحركة اليك هده التجربة http://www.ziddu.com/download/6028455/.avi.html


----------



## tanji12 (26 أغسطس 2009)

تفضل اخي ربما يفيدك هدا الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZacyuiwekI&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 أغسطس 2009)

miltronique قال:


> هذه الفكرة جربتها منذ سنوات وبشتى الطرق لكنها لم تعمل.
> مثلما قال الاخ سابقا مبدأ حفظ الطاقة قانون صارم جدا


كل قانون له استثناءات 
والخطا مننا نحن اننا نحفظ ولانفهم 

عند تحول الطاقة الكهربية الى مجال مغناطيسي تخلتف النواتج فيمكن انتاج طاقة كهربية اكبر من المستخدمة 

مثال المحرك الكهربي للعالم بدييني المشهور


----------



## الساحر (27 أغسطس 2009)

الامر مهم جداً وسوف يتم النظر فيه


----------



## monsif2003 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

وشكراً على الموضوع.كل عام وأنت بخير..


----------



## abo raed (26 سبتمبر 2009)

هل ممكن الرسم البياني ,,
وشكرى لكم


----------



## جورج قاموف (28 أكتوبر 2009)

h-unit قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يمكن وضع تعديل على الفكرة حيث نستغني عن البطارية
> أي أن البطارية ستشغل المحرك الذي سيحرك المولد الذي سيولد طاقة كهربائية
> هذه الطاقة نفسها سنمررها إلى المحرك وننزع البطارية عن المحرك وبالتالي تكون حركة دائمة دون فقدان الطاقة


 
في الحقيقه أخوجربت انا هذي الطريقه ولكن الأمر يتعلق باللحظه اللي تفصل فيها البطاريه الطاقه تذهب وما تكفي لتشغيل المولد:80:


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

الفكرة ناجحة اذا وجد دينامو يعمل على البطارية . ويكون توصيل سير الى الدينمو الاخر وتكون الحركة مستمرة ويتم 
شحن البطارية من الدينمو الاخر . تشابة الفكرة دينمو السيارة والسلف ولاكن بشكل اخر


----------



## هندسي جديد (18 أبريل 2011)

up


----------



## mhmd fysl (5 يوليو 2013)

غير ممكن
لان قدرة الدخل الاولية (سواء أن كانت كهرباء ام ميكانيك ) تنقص بسبب الفقودات الميكانيكية والحديدية والنحاسية للمولد والمحرك علي حد سواء
حتي الشمس ياتي عليها يوم وتفني بسبب الفقد الحراري لمستمر في قدرتها النووية .
سنه الله في الكون ( كل الاشياء الي زوال )


----------



## المهندس اكس (25 أغسطس 2013)

اللى عاوز يعرف الفكرة بسهولة عن طريق الرسم اضغط الرابط التاللى
الرسم البيانى للفكرة
رابط الصورة
http://im42.gulfup.com/i17m7.bmp
http://im42.gulfup.com/i17m7.bmp


----------



## يااسين (6 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم

انا ايضا راودتني نفس الفكرة منذ سنوات طويلة ايام الدراسة الثانوية تخصص كهروتقني

ان كنت مازلت مهتم بتحقيق هذه الفكرة الرائعة يمكن نتبادل الافكار

تحياتي:20:


----------

